
Ask HN: Where to start with UX - iansowinski
I&#x27;m looking for everything that worked for you: books, online courses, YouTube channels, podcasts, blogs, etc.
======
otras
I highly recommend the book "The Design of Everyday Things."

It makes me constantly think about the decisions that went into designing
things around me, what works, and what doesn't. Very helpful when making
design and UX decisions of my own.

------
BjoernKW
Apart from those already mentioned ("The Design of Everyday Things" and "Don't
make me think") I can recommend this online course about various aspects of
design:

[https://hackdesign.org/](https://hackdesign.org/)

While not about user experience alone it's a great collection of useful
articles about matters such as design in general, typography, user interfaces
and user experience design.

------
DoreenMichele
The book "Don't make me think."

------
trumbitta2
Well, [https://www.interaction-design.org/](https://www.interaction-
design.org/)

------
m3tr0s
Definitely check this out also: [https://lawsofux.com](https://lawsofux.com)

------
noemit
an actual drawing class, unrelated to software. understand how line, color,
and visual illusions affect humans.

the rest i just google, "design pattern for x" and take my pick.

